# 17" BBS CH on a Corrado?



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

Has anyone seen any Corrado SLC/VR6's on 17" BBS CH's?
What offsets are available? I think I need ET35? How much $$?
I'd love to see pics if anyone has them.


[Modified by snowbird, 9:29 PM 11-13-2002]


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: 17" BBS CH on a Corrado? (snowbird)*

oh ya, what widths do these come in? Do they make a 7.5", or is 8" the narrowest?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 17" BBS CH on a Corrado? (snowbird)*

Chop, chop, chop.
Flare, flare, flare.
17X8.5


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: 17" BBS CH on a Corrado? ([email protected])*

Eric, please elaborate








Is it possible to run these on a Corrado VR6, which have slightly wider fenders than the G60, with only rolling the fenders? I know I've seen C's on 16x9's without PULLED fenders. 8.5's should be able to squeak by if that's true, right?
(please say yes, please say yes...)


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: 17" BBS CH on a Corrado? (snowbird)*

lil help?


----------



## KarmannSLC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: 17" BBS CH on a Corrado? (snowbird)*

ok...








here's a vr6 with 8x17 in front (et35) and 10x17 in back (et 30) w/ 10mm spacers all around, weitec 60/40's and koni adjustables. you can see that the rear fender needs to be pulled, the front isn't. chances are, he needs to do a 5-pt. turn to do a UE. if you have coilovers, you'll need to go with an even larger spacer to clear the springs, esp. with a 35et (not sure what CH's come in).
so...to answer your question, anything can be done...it just depends on how far out (or high) you're willing to set the wheels.
good luck!


----------



## snowbird (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: 17" BBS CH on a Corrado? (KarmannSLC)*

hmmm. Thanks Karmann.
I am really not a fan of the poking out style, and those 10's in the rear are definitely larger than I would ever go. The front wheels would be more similar to the 17x8.5 CH's.
I'm not sure if it's the style of the rims in the picture, or if the front wheels are even protruding, but I know that I don't want to have any of the following:
1. Poking out wheels
2. Fender pulling surgery (I'm willing to roll, but not pull fenders)
3. Constant rubbing damage
this dream is dying. The CH's are so nice, but sooo wide. I wish they just made sensible sizing...


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: 17" BBS CH on a Corrado? (snowbird)*

Well I doubt you'd be just rolling the lips for an 8.5, an 8" maybe but I'd think some major stuff whould have to take place.
See here's the other thing, going with an 8.5 width and not looking stupid and stretched would require 225 width tires. With enough money you can do anything. I feel as though the right way to do this is to weld on wider fender flares. 
But hey I'm what someone yesterday called me a "magazine mechanic". Yup,  I'd farm out the hard stuff. I think working 10 hours a day has the most to do with that though. Among other things, I've replaced a few clutches in my day, the worst was an MGB, talk about tight quarters, man! I know I'm rambling. What I'm saying is I haven't done it so I could be wrong.


----------



## burdelli (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 17" BBS CH on a Corrado? ([email protected])*

Man, those are some beautiful Schmidts on the Corrado!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

